# [net] méthode élégante pour avoir 2 configurations

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

J'ai un portable sur lequel j'ai installe 2 runlevels comme suit :

default - il obtient son reseau par DHCP (donc c'est un simple client DHCP), comme n'importe quelle machine   :Very Happy: 

updcast - le portage sert alors de serveur DHCP et bootp

Le probleme est en mode updcast, pour que pour que le serveur DHCP fonctionne, il faut avant que eth0 ait une IP fixe.

Mais pour ce faire, 

puis-je configurer /etc/conf.d/net mais j'ai peur que ca pose problème et interfère lors que je suis en mode default

est-ce que je dois creer un /etc/conf.d/net_fix et modifier mon /etc/init.d/net.eth0 pour qu'il l'utilise (ce net.eth0 etant évidemment  uniquement utilise en runlevel updcast) ?

Merci pour vos sugestions ?

PS: la derniere version d'UPDCAST que j'ai telecharge il y a quelques jours ne semblent pas fonctionne correctement ... il n'arrive pas a trouver son kernel linux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

